# How good are OCC blades?



## thechipcarver

I was thinking of making my own knives and was wondering if these were any good?









They are made by OCC. I'm not into metal forging so firing the blades myself is out of the question. Looks like the blades are:
A: Large roughing blade
B: Small detail blades
C: Maybe a chip carving blade

Any thought or comments would be great.


----------



## jimbop

My favorite knife is an OCCT, and I have several of the gouges, too and really like them.


----------



## ClaudeF

I don't own one, but I have heard good reports of the quality.

Claude


----------



## CM_2016

I have heard inklings of similar reports like ClaudeF, but don't know anyone personally who has used it on their own knife project.


----------



## mpounders

I have three knives and 5 or 6 OCCT gouges. They are excellent and would be great fro making your own knives. The first two are the ones I use, but don't assume because one is longer that it is only used for roughing! You can make a two piece handle and pin these. But you could also just drill a hole in a handle and insert a dowel slotted out for the tang of the blade and then epoxy it in place. They cut well!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

OCC ….......orange county choppers


> ?


????..... LMAO


----------



## NSBruce

Hi Chipcarver
I own an OCC detail knife, I think it is one of the betterrr knives I own, holds an edge really well, I also own a Wayne Barton chip carving knife which is my all time favorite knife and I don't chip carve
OCC are great knives in my book
Bruce


----------

